# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  AST ALT levels

## The Trooper

hello everyone can someone tell me if a person could have elevated levels of ast and alt enzymes in blood because of hard trainning.Is it normal in clean bodybuilders because of training ?

----------


## stevey_6t9

....

----------


## tjax03

Yes this is possible. AST exists in muscle tissue and if you are damaging the fibers with intense exercise, then your levels could be above normal. However, this type of damage will not result in extreme elevation above normal.

----------


## peachfuzz

> Yes this is possible. AST exists in muscle tissue and if you are damaging the fibers with intense exercise, then your levels could be above normal. However, this type of damage will not result in extreme elevation above normal.


This^

----------


## The Trooper

ok man you told ast and what about alt?
my levels is just a little over the normal stated by the labs.And my other enzymes ggt and alcaline phosphatase are normal i also did a ultrasom and the liver aspect was normal...but we never know...

----------


## peachfuzz

Are you taking any supplements or prescriptions?

----------


## tjax03

> ok man you told ast and what about alt?
> my levels is just a little over the normal stated by the labs.And my other enzymes ggt and alcaline phosphatase are normal i also did a ultrasom and the liver aspect was normal...but we never know...


ALT is primarily found in the liver so muscle damage shouldn't elevate it. If all your other enzymes are in normal range and the ultrasound was normal then I doubt it is anything to worry about. You say it is slightly high. What is the level?

----------


## The Trooper

my levels are 
AST:55 U/L
ALT:51 U/L

no prescriptions, i was totally clean.

----------


## The Trooper

I tested for hepatite B and C and was negative.
Maybe i should test for hepatite A.Shouldn´t I?

----------


## peachfuzz

Those levels are nothing at all to worry about.

----------


## ericzacha

Those levels are fine. The most common reason for very slightly elevated levels like that is alcohol use. I wouldn't worry about your levels. Hepatitis will give you levels in the thousands. Hepatitis A is not a bloodborne disease. It is an entirely different virus that is transmitted thru a fecal/oral route. That means essentially that you touch hands or come into contact with food prepared by someone with the virus who didn't wash their hands well. You would have significant symtoms like vomiting, diarrhea or jaundice with hep A.

----------

